
John Oliver is wrong about Net Neutrality - ash
http://blog.erratasec.com/2017/05/john-oliver-is-wrong-about-net.html
======
wcummings
John Oliver is wrong about a lot of things. His show is too inconsistent for
me, sometimes it's really sloppy.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Like what?

------
mathperson
This a fantastic blog.

------
kradem
This article is a perfect example of a lousy reaction on something we used to
call _butthurt_.

I really liked that term, but someone pointed out to me it's not really a PC
term.

Do you have another suitable term in that English language capable to describe
this consequence of Oliver's tremendous achievement of carrying bunch of
people around on his dick?

~~~
mathperson
I think you should go back to reddit or 4chan or something

------
burntrelish1273
The article is a giant strawman. Net Neutrality is currently a joke, the push
by the insane xenomorph clown-toothed Pai Verizon lawyer head of the FCC is to
merely inculcate corporatism as officially-sanctioned. With fewer internet
protections, there is a slippery-slope for Western countries to allow
increased blocking, throttling and censoring of sites much like closed and
authoritarian-ruled countries like China and Turkey.

